

The Top 3 Reasons Gawker's New Design Is a Disaster - dgurney
http://concertwindow.com/2781/the-top-3-reasons-gawkers-new-design-is-a-disaster

======
makecheck
The site's right-hand list only scrolls when I use _my mouse's scroll wheel_.
This list has no visible scroll bar (the window's scroll bar has been hijacked
to scroll ONLY the left-hand side).

They took the part of the site that should be the _primary_ way to discover
what the site has to offer, and turned it into a frustrating mess that behaves
in unexpected ways and artificially restrains movement. What better way to
minimize the time visitors are willing to spend on your site.

------
shawnee_
Just when we thought the era of epilepsy-inducing website design was over.

    
    
      {
      background-color:  ick;
      font-size:  too big;
      margin-left: way too much;
      margin-right: way too much;
      padding:  not quite enough;
      focus: none;
      }

------
ryanclemson
The way the new design constrains the user is what bothers me most. Having a
page that scrolls off the screen makes the content seem much more "deep" than
it really is. I think they chose this design to appease the tablet crowd.

~~~
dgurney
Yeah, good point about the scrolling - that choice had to be tablet-driven.
Maybe some of my discomfort with the new design is because I'm not used to
tablet-style scrolling on my laptop (ie. the content moves but I don't feel
like I'm moving down the page). I wonder how this page feels on iPad Safari?

------
adorton
Are we looking at the same site? I see a clean, readable page. The navigation
is kind of wonky, but the site is far from a disaster.

Maybe it's because I use AdBlock?

